
After 10 years, this significant Team Fortress 2 bug has been fixed - theandrewbailey
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/02/after-10-years-this-significant-team-fortress-2-bug-has-been-fixed/
======
pc2g4d
Consider this headline. Imagine replacing the word "this" with "a":

After 10 years, a significant Team Fortress 2 bug has been fixed

With "this" it feels like clickbait. With "a" it feels like one of the more
boring articles I've seen. Huh.

~~~
cholantesh
I dunno, it's pretty funny to think that this scenario coexists with millions
of bugs whose turnaround was one day, and that was still considered
unacceptable by users.

------
antisthenes
If there's one thing Valve knows how to screw up, it's hit-boxes.

Playing most of their games at a somewhat competitive level up to 3-4 years
ago, I've learned that only too well.

~~~
6stringmerc
Man, hit-boxes in Valve have been wonky since HL1DM.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAP7JqyJwOc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAP7JqyJwOc)

LEAD DANG IT LEAD!

